# Our new Belgian team driving with our team of minis.



## Adela (Jul 10, 2008)

We went to the 4th of July parade with a team of Belgians my hubby had bought 2 days before, and his dad's mini geldings. Everyone commented on the little guys in front and thought they were cute. My hubby was telling everyone that the minis used to be the same size as the Belgians, but that he didn't see the dry clean only tag and they shrunk.


----------



## Bozley (Jul 10, 2008)

What a great picture! It amazes me that you could hook them all up together and that the big horses and little horses got along so well together. That is really cool!


----------



## Floridachick (Jul 10, 2008)

I will say its very cute, BUT Very very dangerous. Those lil minis are going to be killed if the drafts spook. It is so so cery scary.


----------



## minie812 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have to agree cute but awfully dangerous. What if the biggies spooked and ran over or were to drag the minis? Ya never think it could happen but... OH!


----------



## Adela (Jul 10, 2008)

Floridachick said:


> I will say its very cute, BUT Very very dangerous. Those lil minis are going to be killed if the drafts spook. It is so so cery scary.



The Belgians are an older team and don't spook. Their previous owner used them for many years giving wagon rides etc. with never a problem. Here is a side pic of a different team of Belgians with my FIL's minis,( same set up)






They aren't in any danger.


----------



## Mona (Jul 10, 2008)

What sweet pics, and perfect timing too! I was just talking to a fellow yesterday about this very thing and now I can print off the pics to show him! He wanted to get a 6 hitch, all b/w paints/pintos with 2 minis out on front, 2 riding sized horses in the middle, and 2 spotted drafts in the back.


----------



## Alex (Jul 10, 2008)

Cute!

Theres a pic in the Augest iss ure of the 2006 Journal, a 7 hitch, 2 percherons in the back, then halflinges(i think) then 2 shetlands and one little mini!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 10, 2008)

Very cute and im sure the croud enjoyed it, but it made me go



when i seen the first pic.


----------



## VernB (Jul 10, 2008)

O how cute! I think that is the best team I've seen yet.

You can look at it two ways

To those who think Its dangerous it is If their not really trained and docile. I'm sure they would have never hooked those minis up If those big horses had an ounce of spook in them. It's kina like training a horse to a cart I've seen people hook their mini up and away they go because someone said it was trained. I would never do something like that I could be seriously injured or killed If that horse spooked and ran away. I will get in a cart if I know my mini doesn't spook and I've taken him through a lot of training. Same with riding I don't want to be bucked off and trampled or drug to death by a horse that spooked or had a bad habit. I don't just ride any horse, he has to be a horse that I know wont spook over some silly thing and kill me. Sounds terrible it is and thats why Its so important to give our horses the proper training. I'm sure the trainer to this team worked with these big horses enough to know when they were ready for the little guys.

Thanks for sharing these awesome pictures


----------



## horsehug (Jul 10, 2008)

Adela,

Those pictures are Wonderful! Wow!

I'm sure your hubby has trained and driven so many horses of all different sizes for so many years that he is well aware of their temperaments and safety factors.

I think those pictures are just beautiful!!

Susan O.


----------



## Floridachick (Jul 10, 2008)

Personally I think its very naive to think ANY horse is bombproof. Its called an "accident" because its unintentional. This is the perfect set up for a major "accident"! Why not prevent them instead of set them up. OH!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 10, 2008)

Floridachick said:


> Personally I think its very naive to think ANY horse is bombproof. Its called an "accident" because its unintentional. This is the perfect set up for a major "accident"! Why not prevent them instead of set them up. OH!


Anything in life is an accident waiting to happen and if you don't know that you might as well go lock yourself in a bombproof box. Even something as simple as getting in a car is an accident waiting to happen. You can't live your life like that. Ya got to live a little. These people know what they are doing, so don't worry about it. Everything turned out fine didn't it?

I loved the pics! They are soooo awesome!


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 10, 2008)

Very cool!!!!! And I agree that anytime you take any horse out you are setting yourself up for potential accidents. The trick is to train yourself and train your animals in the best way possible. Accidents happen even when everything has been done exactly by the book.

I personally loved the pics



And I am sure you guys wouldn't have put those mini's up there if you weren't confident in the drafts performance.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 10, 2008)

Enjoyed the pixs.





Thanks for sharing


----------



## Katie Iceton (Jul 10, 2008)

That is so cool!!I really liked those pics!!!! Too cute!!!!


----------



## fancyappy (Jul 10, 2008)

great photos. thanks for sharing


----------



## Debd (Jul 10, 2008)

Great picture. The horses and background are beautiful!


----------



## love_casper (Jul 11, 2008)

AWESOME!!!

I love how they all actually match even though they're different sizes. CUTE!


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG!!! That is just too cute!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 11, 2008)

Really neat. The animals all look very confident and relaxed. It must have been so awesome to ride in the carriage. Great pics of your fantastic horses.






Your hubby must be a great guy. wish I had one like that, into the horses so much!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 11, 2008)

Exquisite pics and should be put on Equusite. Those belgians are so relaxed and laid back!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats Awesome!


----------



## Adela (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who responded positively! We have a lot of fun driving and will continue to do so for many years to come.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats SUCH a neat set up! I bet the on-lookers LOVED it. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 11, 2008)

Bet you were the hit of the parade!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome pics!!!!!!!!!!!!



You should submit that to Equusite for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NMMack (Jul 14, 2008)

Just Too Cute for words!!!





Thanks so much for sharing these wonderful pics!!! How Darling!!!

Nancy & Mike


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 14, 2008)

That is to cool!!!









definatly EQUSITE worhty


----------



## River Wood (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome! Hubby would love that photo!


----------

